# New Tools needing to be used



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I got my new Easy Rougher and Easy Finisher last week, however, last Wednesday, my back starting getting sore and by Thursday I was in excruciating pain on the right side of my back. It started moving down into my right groin area and on top of my right leg, is also numb. I have been laid up since and went to ER Friday and was tested for kidney stones but was clear, so treated for muscle strain, but that isn't working either. Going to doctor tomorrow to see what it is and hopefully slow down some of the pain that I am having. This is absolutely terrible and seems to be getting worse each day instead of better.

I still want to get out and test these new tools that my wife bought me (actually, I ordered them) for my Birthday last week. They look like cool tools and the David Marks edition have 20" handles and feel great to hold. I am so anxious to try them out.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck at the Doctor Mate!! Please give us an update!!! Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Good luck at the Doctor Mate!! Please give us an update!!! Hope you feel better soon!!


X2, Dale...Hope it's nuthin' but gettin' old...

I'm with you on those long handled tools..Sure seem easier for me to control...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

X3

get well


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....hope you get back to normal asap! Please keep us posted. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, went to the doctor and thinks I have a lumbar disk pressing on nerves. Working to schedule a MRI to confirm and for further direction. Increased pain meds to help since problem is getting worse.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sure hope they figure out the problem for sure and take care of it. You have my sympathy - back pain is terrible. Keep us posted.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, so far a MRI which the doc ordered is canceled. Seems my insurance doesn't want to pay for it unless my doctor calls to discuss and appeal with the Aetna insurance doctors to explain why a MRI is needed. They told my doctor to do 6 weeks of therapy and if back still hurts, they would then order a MRI. I told my doctor, I will not do that unless there are assurances that therapy doesn't do worse damage and since we don't know what is causing the pain other than guessing a disk problem, I need assurances they don't damage it and it hurts so bad, don't know what I can do anyway. My doctor (via head nurse) said he doesn't make calls to appeal the decision on a MRI because he said when he has done it in the past, they keep him on hold for long times and misses seeing other patients. I understand that but I also told them I needed a doctor that is willing to help me also and not just give up if he want the MRI. He said the MRI is needed to confirm what is wrong to begin with.

I feel like I am just thrown out with no one caring. I told my doctor (nurse actually) to please give me a recommendation to the Fondren Hospital in Houston to see a doctor that is willing to help me. I have an appointment now for the Fondren Clinic next Monday. The doctors there have a MRI machine there and can get one approved much easier than my Primary Provider. I am so pee-od at my doctor I don't know if I will go back there again. I asked to possibly set up a time where all parties can talk without being on hold and was a no go. This doctor always has gone the extra mile in the past but offering no solution at all to help me this go around and the narcotics I am on are really making me goofy and sure don't want to get hooked on them either. Today have been a week of this going on.

Still can't believe they want to treat me with therapy and not know for sure what is the root problem. Now to just wait until Monday.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That's all BS, Dale.. I get so infuriated when I have to deal with Ins Cos.. You're taking the right path to ditch the primary doc and go to the Fondren bunch.. First class all the way. They've patched my clan together many times over the years...

Wishing you the best....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That suxs! I hate when insurance gets in the way of Doctors. I can understand on some cases but this seems simple. WTH is the insurance second guessing the Dr? I hope the new place gets you set up and taken care of pronto. The Doctor should have jumped up to help. They know what insurance companies do, heck they deal with them all the time.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, Fondren is first class, however, I would have liked to do a simple MRI here locally and if needed after, then go to Fondren. I like them a lot, however, not just to get approved a MRI which I was told that they will get the MRI approved with no problem, since they are specialist. Still plain stupid as I am required to go through my primary provider first which is what I did. Since CT scan or X-ray cannot show a bulging disk, I would have thought it would be a no brainer. And really upsetting that my doctor isn't stepping up to help when needed.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sadly..that is the function of your Primary...to treat whatever with the cheapest pills they can find and NOT send you to a specialist.. Them specialists are EXPENSIVE... Most docs I know now have had to add staff to just handle the day long phone calls to insurance cos. to chat with the high school dropout on the other end with his 'formulary' on his puter screen in front of him......

You seem to be missing the entire point of the insurance industry.. The idea is for them to COLLECT premiums....not PAY it out on claims.. Besides..it's getting close to the end of the year and their bonuses will be calculated soon... Pffffftttt !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry you're going through that Slip. My wife has Aetna and went through the same thing when she tore up her wrist - had to go through 6 weeks of therapy then go through the surgery she should have had in the beginning. They tried that on her first PET scan but the Dr. got on the phone and straightened them out. I dropped Aetna many years ago when they went over 120 days paying a bill because "they had to make sure it wasn't pre-existing". Jerks. Keep us posted and let us know if we can do anything to help.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Keep me in your prayers. Back pain subsided some but nothing like it should be. Pain is nerve issue with the pain in my upper right leg and not into my back. I go to Texas Orthopedic Hospital tomorrow for a injection in my spine to hopefully eliminate pain for long enough to hear or even have to periotically get these injections. I hear so many stories that it works on about 50% of patients. I have been unable to do much of anything since Thanksgiving and really sucks. I need to go back to work soon as havent worked since Thanksgiving and although I have more time left for being off, it can only go so long and suffering is getting to me and depression tries to come on at times. I pray that this will allow me to recover and go back to a normal lifestyle once again. 

I got these new tools and more tools for Christmas but having no fun getting to even try them out. I got a new fingernail gouge plus some various odds and ends for turning but feel to bad to do anything. The pain in my upper thigh gets bad and is more of a burn feeling pain than anything. My wife has been very supportive and has been my rock. I keep hearing too many stories of how many people have had problems and that scares me also thinking of having to live with the pain that I have been having. Narcotics only help a little with nerve pains. Praying tomorrow gives me some relief. Thanks all. Will report how it goes and was told it takes a day or three to know for sure.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You got them! Hope it works


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Best of luck, Dale..got me to thinking back on my drinking/gout days...and when I thought I would rather be dead from the pain...that shot of cortisone would have me dancing out of the doc's office... Hope it works as well for youl


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

As always you and yours are in our prayers!! Let us know how it works for ya!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Cortisone never worked for me. Hope it works for you. It took 3 surgery's to get my back almost pain free. That and learning to live with it.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Hope this helps Dale. I went through this same thing about 8 years ago and know just how you feel. Ultimately, MRI showed a bulging disc and I had the micro surgery to fix it. Surgery was very easy and I walked out of the hospital pain free.
Praying today gives you some relief.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Well guys, I got my injection yesterday evening and feels better already. My back doesn't hurt, but my legs were the worse with the nerves in my leg was very painful. So far, I still feel a little irritation and the doctor said after today to go back to doing what I normally would do and what ever I feel like I can do. I am moving carefully and bending my legs as I pick something up out of feer of making my back worse again. Hope this injection lasts on the long side to not have this again but if needed, I can get another as needed, but took me three weeks to get this appointment. However, the doctors said the end of the year is very busy as people are rushing for the current years deductable. I go back Jan 10th to the spine doctor to see how well I have come along and hopfully I don't have to do anything further again. This has been an experience.

However, God has shown me the back pain as crucial as it was, my dad of 83 is living this way since this past summer and is living on Morphine to go about a normal style of life and my Mom has had bad neuropothy in her leg and foot for several years and although it is life changing for the both of them, I complain about a month of pain. I felt guilty and they were as much concerned for me as I have been because they prayed I didn't have to live a life such as theirs. I am humbled by them and I now have a new mind set about them in my prayers and my prayers are more meaningful. Bobby, I understand you issue and living with it is a poor choice but if that is all you can do, well, anyway don't give up. I was quickly going into depression when the pain was so severe and felt like life just wasn't worth living like this although I would never do anything to make it happen before it's time.

Thanks guys, I do feel better.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so happy to hear you are feeling better My friend!! Depression is a terrible disease and I would not wish that on anyone we will continue to keep you and yours in our prayers and hopefully you will have some good news in January!! Take care of your self Mi Amigo!! I am not afraid to drive up there and help you with anything so do not hesitate to ask!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Glad you got a little relief!!!!!!!!!! Hope things turn out for the best. I've been dealing with back problems since 2008, they are not fun. I get around pretty good these days, but still have pain issues on a regular basis. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Glad to hear the injection helped. That is a huge relief. If there's anything we can do to help just yell.


----------

